# vhs to mpeg?



## at_random (Jun 22, 2001)

What's the easiest and least costly way to convert material on vhs tapes to mpeg or some other video format?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Here is a good link for an introductory to video signals, see: http://www.epanorama.net/videosignal.html


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

The easiest way is if you have a video card that accepts input from a VHS recorder or player. For example, I have an ATI All-in-Wonder and all I have to do is hook up my VCS or Camcorder and ATI has software that captures the video and saves it in mpeg format.


----------



## mstarr (Jun 13, 2002)

I was also wondering about how to convert vhs to mpeg or mpeg 2 format. Could you explain more about this card, and exactly how do you take video from your vcr and put it into your computer as a mpeg or mpeg 2 file?


----------



## Thanatos3a (Nov 4, 2002)

The ATI program will allow you to watch the VHS while it records to a file format, of your chosing, onto your HD. Be REAL sure to read up on the file types, resolutions, and audio quality before beginning. The file size might be MUCH larger than you anticipate in the end. If you desire to burn them to CD or DVD, be sure to note the size of the file.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

The ALL-IN-WONDER has a Audio/Video Input Cable, which provides the following connections: 
a four pin S-Video Input (which accepts a standard four pin S-Video cable)
a Composite Video Input (yellow RCA jack - accepts a Composite Video cable)
separate left/right RCA audio inputs (white and red RCA jacks)

See: http://www.ati.com/support/connectors/aiwfamily/cableaiwpurpleinput.html


----------

